# Monter un lecteur reseau d'un controleur de domaine windows



## Hikosaijuro (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
Dans la société das laquelle je suis admin réseau, nous travaillons ssur un environement windows.
Mais un graphiste indépendant travaille sur mac OS.
Je voudrai qu'il puisse accéder aux ressources réseau (serveur de ficheirs)
Le problème c'est que notre serveur de fichiers est également notre controleur de domaine.
Je ne peut donc pas créer de compte local sur ce serveur.

Existe t'il un moyen de faire communiquer le mac avec ce serveur de fichiers sans intégrer le mac au domaine?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.​


----------



## theozdevil (24 Septembre 2007)

salut

Oui c possible, il suffit tout simplement de se connecter comme on se connecte a un serveur samba.

C'est a dir que tu dois faire pomme+k sur le burau du mac et ensuite faire comme suit :

smb://_adresse de ton DC_

et puis il ne te reste plus qu'a entrer un login et mot de passe et de choisir le partage souhaité


----------



## Hikosaijuro (24 Septembre 2007)

J'ai en vérité déja testé cela
Lorsque je lance ma connexion, je met par exemple : 
smb://192.168.2.1 (c un exemple)
a ce moment la il me demande un compte et un mot de passe; c'est ici que ca ne passe pas.
J'ai testé différents comptes et les ait écrit de manière différentes.​ 
administrateur 
mdp​ 

administrateur@domaine
mdp​ 

domaine\administrateur
mdp​ 

bref aucun ne fonctionne.
Je parle bien de comptes domaines (Active directory)
Y-a t'il une syntaxe pârticueliere a respecter?​ 
Merci​


----------



## theozdevil (24 Septembre 2007)

Normalement en entrant le nom d'utilisateur comme suit ca devrais fonctionner

nom@domain.loc

si ca ne marche pas je ne sais pas trop.

mais tu peu peut etre essayer de créer un nouveau compte sur ton DC.

je sais que windows est tres capricieux une fois quil sagit de faire accdéder un mac à ses partages. Mais des fois ca marche tout seule comme sur des roulettes


----------



## theozdevil (24 Septembre 2007)

tu peut peut etre essayer de la facon suivante aussi

smb://nom@192.168.2.1


mais je ne sais pas ce que cela va donner


----------



## Hikosaijuro (24 Septembre 2007)

Bon, 
D'apres les tests que e viens de faire, lacces au controleur de domaine doit etre limité.
J'ai effectivmeet reussi a mmonter un lecteur reseau sur mac avec l'un de mes serveurs windows en utilisant smb@utilisateur....
mais je n'y arrive pas sur le controleur de domaine......

Bref.

merci en tout cas pour vos réponses, si quelqu'un a déja réalisé cette opération je suis preneur 
exemple : faut il modifier quelques options de securité pour que le mac puisse se connecter???


Merci​


----------



## theozdevil (24 Septembre 2007)

normalement non 
quand on se connecte avec un linux on ne dois rien faire c pareil avec un Mac OS


de rien toutes questions sont les bienvenues


----------



## Hikosaijuro (24 Septembre 2007)

Bon, 
J'ai finalement trouvé une solution.
En fait le protocole samba intégré a mac pos ne dois pas etre a jour car en téléchargeant un client samba (en l'occurence sharity3) j'arrive a me connecter en samba sur mon controleur de domaine.

cela fonctionne effectivement trés bien avec linux (test sous ubuntu).

Merci en tout cas pour vos reponses trés rapides ^^

Bonne continuation​


----------



## theozdevil (25 Septembre 2007)

Une autre chose tu peu aussi aller voir dans les préférence systeme de mac os si le firewall ne block pas

pour cela il faut aller dans System preferences =>Partage => firewall

enfin regarde tu trouvera certainement de quoi je parle

;


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2007)

Effectivement, la version de Samba pr&#233;sente sur Mac OS X n'est en g&#233;n&#233;ral pas la derni&#232;re &#224; la date de sortie de l'OS.

Pour aider &#224; la r&#233;solution de ce genre de probl&#232;me, il faut aussi donner les versions des diff&#233;rents &#233;l&#233;ments pr&#233;sents : OS X, Ouinedoze Server [donc NTLM] etc.

Le probl&#232;me &#233;tant r&#233;seau, je transf&#232;re (m&#234;me si le probl&#232;me est r&#233;solu).


----------

